# Outback Seat Recommendation



## Eastbayboy (Apr 10, 2011)

Gents, My 2010 Outback original seat has finally deteriorated to the point of needing replacement. I want to replace it with one that sits up higher and was hoping for recommendations. 



Also, I use the kayak mostly in shore and rarely encounter rough seas, so sitting higher would not really affect stability much. But on occasion I go offshore in the gulf 2-3 miles and have some concern about stability with the higher seat offshore. If anyone has offshore experiance with an Outback that has a raised seat I would appreciate knowing your experience. 



Many thanks in advance!! Eastbayboy.


----------



## jschnad (Dec 18, 2016)

I don't have experience with this myself, but I have read where people install the Jackson Cuda seats in their older Hobie Outbacks. Maybe someone can add to this. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

